# Small Square Box Appearing..



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

For the third time in the past week, a small grey square box has suddenly appeared on my screen (see the image below) whilst using the script writing program Celtx:










If I quit the program, the box disappears.. So, while it does appear to be a software issue with Celtx specifically, I felt it was worth posting regardless, encase it's a deeper problem popular I should be aware of? I say this since, the first time it occurred, I notice some Image Retention along with it - though I've had this issue before, months and months ago, and was made aware it's merely from pixels not being refreshed. 

Martin


----------



## r3ddishbrown (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi I have the exact same problem for a long time too. Have you solved yours yet?


----------

